# WinCC Web Navigator "No Connection to server"



## GoodOld (13 April 2012)

Hi,
kurz zu mir, ich bin Instandhalter und habe nur begrenzte kenntnisse wenn es um WinCC geht.
Zu unserem System wir haben folgende Komponenten bei uns:
Server WinCC 6.2 SP2 + Windows XP
PC Web Client > Windows 7 + Internet Explorer 8.0
Web Navigator Client K06.02.02

Bis vor ca. 2 wochen konnte ich mich ohne weiteres auf den Server Verbinden, über den Web Navigator Client.
Dann gab es bei uns in der Firma ein Update (MS Security Pacht und noch einige andere), nach dem Neustart konnte ich 
mich nicht mehr mit dem Web Navigator anmelden. Es kommt die Passwort und User abfrage, dann das Bild mit "Connecting to Server..." und dann hängt sich der IE8 auf bzw. manchmal macht er einige Reconnect versuche. 
Den IE8 kann ich nur noch über den TaskManager schließen, bzw. den Prozess "CCEClient.exe" schließe. 
Den Server kann ich anpingen und auch über Remotdesktop auf ihn zugreifen. An den IE8 Einstellungen habe ich auch schon alles mögliche geändert (ActiveX usw.) und ausprobiert. Mit einem anderen PC mit XP und IE7 kann ich ohne weiteres auf ihn zugreifen.

Mir ist klar das WinCC 6.2 nicht für Win7 freigegeben ist, jedoch hat es bis vor kurzem funktioniert (bis zum besagten Update).
Da wir ein großer Konzern sind können wir auf unseren PC nicht einfach mal die Firerwall oder ähnliches deaktiveren. 
Hat jemand eine Idee woran es liegen könnte, oder wie ich gewisse dinge ausschließen kann z.B. das die Firewall nicht schuld ist usw.
Unsere IT wurde ausgelagert und supportet nur noch Software die sie freigegeben hat und WinCC kennen sie nicht und deswegen kümmer sie 
sich nicht drum. Sie meinten nur ich soll Siemens kontaktieren und die fragen. Ich arbeite für ein kleineres Subunternehmen in dem Konzern. Mein Firma sagte wie ich schon vermutet habe das es nicht freigegeben ist und deswegen das Problem. Da die Visu eh in diesem Jahr umgebaut wird und wir noch andere Rechner haben worauf wir die Anlage beobachten können ist es für alle anderen beteiligten nicht wirklich wichtig.
Jedoch möchte ich das es auf diesem Rechner wieder läuft  .


Würde mich sehr freuen wenn jemand eine Idee hat.


----------



## Approx (17 April 2012)

Im Prinzip weisst Du ja, woran es liegt (am Update + nicht freigegebenes BS).
Du möchtest dich nicht mit dem Support rumärgern (die werden eh sagen, daß das BS nicht passt)
Du sagst "ist eh nicht wichtig"
Du sagst "mit einem XP-Rechner funktioniert's"
Meine Frage daher: Was erwartest Du vom Forum? Zu so einem Fall wird dir sicher keiner eine Auskunft geben können ala "Ha! Da muss man nur in der Registry den Eintrag xy ändern!"
Ich würde vielleicht die WebNavigator-Client Software vom Rechner schmeissen. Das ganze Active-X Geraffel zieht sich der Client vom Server bei der ersten Anmeldung rüber.
Es kann auch sein, daß Du den Rechner durch die Probiererei schon verfummelt hast. Dann hilft meist eh nur neu aufsetzen oder Image drüber. 

Approx


----------



## GoodOld (17 April 2012)

Hi,
Du hast recht! ABER

Wieso ich das Problem lösen wollte ist um etwas zu lernen, wer weis wann man es nochmal braucht.
Evtl. hat in Zukunft noch jemand das selbe Problem und kommt nicht weiter, evtl. hilft ihm dann dieses Forum.

Das mit dem "Neu Installieren vom Server" hatte ich gleich am Anfang versucht hat aber leider nichts geholfen.
Da wir keine lösung gefunden haben und das Problem sich in Zukunft heufen wird (Fortschritt, weg von XP) hat sich die Firma 
heute dazu entschlossen auf ein neues WinCC umzusteigen im Zuge der Modernisierung.

Mich würde es aber immer noch reizen eine lösung zu finden, evtl. macht es ja noch jemand anderem "Spass" mir zu helfen.
Der Rechner sollte nicht "verfummelt" sein, da ich immer alles wieder rückgängig gemacht habe und noch ein paar andere Win7 rechner
hier habe an denen ich es testen kann.

@Approx 
Ich danke dir trozdem für deine ehrliche Antwort.

Gruß
Eddy


----------



## GoodOld (18 April 2012)

*gelöst!*

Hi,
zur Info, habe das Problem behoben.
Wenn ich den IE als Administrator öffne, dann geht es!
Früher vor dem Update ging das auch ohne!

Falls nochjemand das Problem hat, hoffe ich das ihm das hilft.

Gruß


----------



## mystone (12 Oktober 2015)

Hallo,
ich habe ein ähnliches Problem:

Rechner 1: WinCC 7.0 SP2 Einzelplatzsystem auf Windows 7 Professional SP1, 32Bit
inkl. WebNavigatorServer: 7.0 SP2 und Internet Explorer 11
Auf diesem Rechner funktioniert der WebNavigator-Client (macht keinen Sinn, ist nur Testhalber)
Ich weiß, dass IE11 und WinCC 7.0 nicht kompatibel sind, jedoch im Kompatibilitätsmodus des IE funktioniert der Client.

Dann habe ich einen weiteren Rechner (Rechner 2): den eigentlichen WinCC Web Client:
Windows 7 Professional SP1, 64Bit, IE 11, WebNavigator Client 7.0 SP2
Hier funktioniert auf einmal der WebNav nicht mehr??
Ich habe schon sämtliche Einstellungen geprüft (ActiveX..) und den WebNav Client neu installiert -> ohne Erfolg
Die Rechner lassen sich gegenseitig Pingen, Netzwerkverbindung passt also.
Es erscheint der Anmeldedialog, ich gebe Benutzerdaten ein, dann kommt eine Fehlermeldung (-> siehe Bild)



Seltsam ist jedoch, dass am Rechner 1 der Client funktioniert und am Rechner 2 dieser letzte Woche auch noch funktionierte.
Natürlich wurde am Rechner 2 "nichts geändert" laut Aussage unseres Kunden.
Sieht aber so aus, als wenn am Rechner 2 etwas faul wäre.

Der Tipp "Als Administrator ausführen" brachte leider keinen Erfolg.
Windowsfirewall ist deaktiviert, G Data Security fungiert als Anti Viren Software.

Weiß jemand Rat?

Danke!


----------



## Surfer541 (18 April 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe auch ein ähnliches Problem.
Auf dem Client läuft WINCC/Webnavigator Client V7.0 + SP3 + Upd6
Internet Explorer 11 im Kompatibilätsmodus Windows 64bit

Diese Konfiguration läuft an einigen anderen Clients absolut problemlos. 

An diesem Client bekomme ich seit kurzem die Meldung siehe oben. 
Da eine Anmeldung erfolgt und auch der Client runtergeladen wird wenn er nicht vorhanden ist kann es kein Netzwerkproblem sein.
Ich vermute die Ursache in irgendeiner Konfigurationsänderung / Installation.

Ich habe auch schon 
- Firewall vollständig deaktiviert
- den IE zurückgesetzt 
- den Client vollständig deinstalliert und wieder installiert.
- IE im administratormodus gestartet

ohne Erfolg.

Möglicherweise wurden auf dem Client nach der letzten funktionierenden Konfiguration noch 
WINCC flexibel Runtime 2008 SP3 und Simatic Prosave V9.0 incl. SP3 
usw installiert.

Falls jemand noch einen Vorschlag hat könnte ich das ausprobieren bevor ich den Client neu aufsetze.

Danke!


----------

